
Confessions of a Boston-area restaurant owner - ilamont
https://www.bostonglobe.com/opinion/2019/01/11/confessions-boston-area-restaurant-owner/FaKHVbPWeXPUpE4Czl6fLM/story.html
======
ohiovr
In Marion most restaurant goers are over the age of 55. I am wondering what
restaurant owners are going to do in 20 years with the demographic change. But
is this normal to see this senior exclusive clientel?

